
Show HN: Rake like build library for Crystal language - make_now_just
https://github.com/MakeNowJust/crake
======
brudgers
This would make a great link for "Show HN". Adding "Show HN :" to the start of
the title will put it there.

~~~
make_now_just
Oh! Okay and sorry.

